# 배우려고 할 거예요 - 배울 거예요



## Pao13

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 한국어 배우려고 할 거예요 y 한국어 배울 거예요?


----------



## pcy0308

Hola Pao13,


*"한국어 배우려고 할 거예요"* se usa para decir "*intentaré* aprender coreano". *"한국어 배울 거예요"* se entiende como "aprenderé/oy a aprender coreano" (por supuesto, suponiendo que el sujeto es "yo"). Diría que la segunda es más sencilla, significado sin rodeos lo que haré. La primera puedo o no puedo connotar una falta de voluntad o reticencia a aprender el idioma, dependiendo del contexto (no necesariamente pero es posible). Espero que esto ayude.


----------



## Pao13

Ah, ¡muchísimas, muchísimas gracias! En verdad me ayudó


----------



## CharlesLee

Pao13 said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre 한국어 배우려고 할 거예요 y 한국어 배울 거예요?


한국어 배우려고 할 거에요.  (sounds unnatural)
한국어 배울거에요.


----------



## Hiikiii

CharlesLee said:


> 한국어 배우려고 할 거에요.  (sounds unnatural)
> 한국어 배울거에요.


한국어 배우려고 (노력) 할 거예요.


----------

